# Shogun 400



## mikin (Oct 13, 2010)

hi this bike was stored for a long time
was my grandfather is a shogun 400 this is the serial number...YOG3152... anyone know what year it was made....


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That's an early 1980's Japanese touring bike made for someone about 6 feet 5 inches tall. From the looks of the seat adjustment, your grandfather was not tall enough for that frame. 
Nice bike though. I used to love Shoguns.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

I think your frame was made in 1993 and would probably make it a '94 model. By coincidence I have a '84 Cr-Mo 400 that is still basically mint, here is a link to a forum that has more info on the Shoguns and at the bottom of page 4 you will see my wife's and I's Shoguns. http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?440465-Shogun-serial-database/page4

The seat and stem of yours were probably added later.


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

Shogun was the primary brand that was offered by the LBS that I worked for in 1982/83. They were actually a very nice bikes for the money. Made in Japan, all Shimano with excellent quality control, already adjusted when assembled out of the box. My sister has a mint condition 500 that we got in 1983 that has hung in her garage for as long as I can remember. The brake hoods have rotted and are hanging off. I doubt that the bike has 200 miles on it. My wife got me an '83 Shogun Mtn Bike for my birthday as I was leaving the shop to take a real job. MB's were in such demand in 1983 that the distributor would only allow each shop an allotment from each shipment that came into Baltimore. My shop only got three bikes in that shipment and they were already sold. I sold that bike to a friend years ago and he uses it as his daily commuter. We had to replace the chain and freewheel a couple of years ago. Just the other day we were looking at the rear wheel. The sealed hubs need to have the bearings replaced. Great bomb-proof bike.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Sirveyir said:


> Shogun was the primary brand that was offered by the LBS that I worked for in 1982/83. They were actually a very nice bikes for the money. Made in Japan, all Shimano with excellent quality control, already adjusted when assembled out of the box. My sister has a mint condition 500 that we got in 1983 that has hung in her garage for as long as I can remember. The brake hoods have rotted and are hanging off. I doubt that the bike has 200 miles on it. My wife got me an '83 Shogun Mtn Bike for my birthday as I was leaving the shop to take a real job. MB's were in such demand in 1983 that the distributor would only allow each shop an allotment from each shipment that came into Baltimore. My shop only got three bikes in that shipment and they were already sold. I sold that bike to a friend years ago and he uses it as his daily commuter. We had to replace the chain and freewheel a couple of years ago. Just the other day we were looking at the rear wheel. The sealed hubs need to have the bearings replaced. Great bomb-proof bike.


Funny, the LBS (Mt. Washington Bike Shop) I worked in during my college years '76-'79 in Bmore also sold a ton of them. And indeed, they offered a lot of utilitarian bang for the buck. Were you in Baltimore as well?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*1993?*



FreeRojo said:


> I think your frame was made in 1993 and would probably make it a '94 model. By coincidence I have a '84 Cr-Mo 400 that is still basically mint, here is a link to a forum that has more info on the Shoguns and at the bottom of page 4 you will see my wife's and I's Shoguns. http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?440465-Shogun-serial-database/page4
> 
> The seat and stem of yours were probably added later.


1993? What makes you say this? Safety brake levers and center pull brakes were long gone by then IIRC. I would guess late 70s/early 80s.


----------



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool bike, but I just wonder what is up with that door? Is that the door to your dungeon?


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> 1993? What makes you say this? Safety brake levers and center pull brakes were long gone by then IIRC. I would guess late 70s/early 80s.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Shogun guru on the other bike site explained the code to the serial numbers, the first number "3" being the year and the letter before it being the month that the frame was fabricated and generally sold the following model year. Mine is a '83 frame. The fork is different, but I have seen them on newer models than mine, that's why I said maybe a 93.


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

whenever I hear Shogun I think of the eliptical drive....


----------

